# gtk-gnutella core dumps



## aeyeaws (Apr 29, 2011)

Someone try to run this please. Corrupted stack, core dump on 8 current and 8.2. Fluxbox coredumps too. Tried fooling around with the limits. Couldn't get the stack larger.


----------



## aeyeaws (Apr 30, 2011)

```
#
# GENERIC -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/amd64
#
# For more information on this file, please read the config(5) manual page,
# and/or the handbook section on Kernel Configuration Files:
#
#    [url]http://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html[/url]
#
# The handbook is also available locally in /usr/share/doc/handbook
# if you've installed the doc distribution, otherwise always see the
# FreeBSD World Wide Web server ([url]http://www.FreeBSD.org/[/url]) for the
# latest information.
#
# An exhaustive list of options and more detailed explanations of the
# device lines is also present in the ../../conf/NOTES and NOTES files.
# If you are in doubt as to the purpose or necessity of a line, check first
# in NOTES.
#
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC,v 1.531.2.15.2.1 2010/12/21 17:09:25 kensmith Exp $

cpu		HAMMER
ident		APHRODITE

# To statically compile in device wiring instead of /boot/device.hints
#hints		"GENERIC.hints"		# Default places to look for devices.

# Use the following to compile in values accessible to the kernel
# through getenv() (or kenv(1) in userland). The format of the file
# is 'variable=value', see kenv(1)
#
# env		"GENERIC.env"

makeoptions	DEBUG=-g		# Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols

options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	INET6			# IPv6 communications protocols
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
#options 	NFSCLIENT		# Network Filesystem Client
#options 	NFSSERVER		# Network Filesystem Server
#options 	NFSLOCKD		# Network Lock Manager
#options 	NFS_ROOT	# NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat (sgtty)
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD32	# Compatible with i386 binaries
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD7		# Compatible with FreeBSD7
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES	# POSIX-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128	# Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	HWPMC_HOOKS		# Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
options 	MAC			# TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options 	FLOWTABLE		# per-cpu routing cache
#options 	KDTRACE_FRAME		# Ensure frames are compiled in
#options 	KDTRACE_HOOKS		# Kernel DTrace hooks
options 	INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel

options 	KDB			# Kernel debugger related code
options 	KDB_TRACE		# Print a stack trace for a panic

# Make an SMP-capable kernel by default
options 	SMP			# Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel

# CPU frequency control
device		cpufreq

# Bus support.
device		acpi
device		pci

# Floppy drives
#device		fdc

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
#device		ataraid		# ATA RAID drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
#device		atapifd		# ATAPI floppy drives
#device		atapist		# ATAPI tape drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering


# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)


# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse

device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer

device		vga		# VGA video card driver

device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc

device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets


# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		nfe		# nVidia nForce MCP on-board Ethernet
#device		nve		# nVidia nForce MCP on-board Ethernet Networking
device		re		# RealTek 8139C+/8169/8169S/8110S
device		rl		# RealTek 8129/8139

# Pseudo devices.
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		vlan		# 802.1Q VLAN support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		gif		# IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
options 	USB_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
#device		udbp		# USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		ukbd		# Keyboard
device		ulpt		# Printer
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums		# Mouse
device		urio		# Diamond Rio 500 MP3 player

options         VESA
options         SC_PIXEL_MODE
options         X86BIOS
options         VGA_WIDTH90
device          dpms
device          amdtemp

options         HZ=1000
maxusers        0
```

Stacksize is 528000kb.


----------



## rianav (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you getting something like this?


```
verian% gtk-gnutella 
11-12-31 20:03:07 CRASH (pid=953) for gtk-gnutella build #18867
11-12-31 20:03:07 CRASH (pid=953) by SIGBUS after 0s -- stack was:
WARNING: got SIGBUS during stack unwinding
WARNING: truncated stack frame
11-12-31 20:03:07 CRASH (pid=953) end of line.
zsh: abort (core dumped)  gtk-gnutella
verian%
```

Happy new year, everyone.


----------

